# I need your tips for choosing cheap baselayers



## lsj2767 (Nov 4, 2011)

I can't find the right category.

I bought some underarmour baselayers for my golfing.

But it's just baselayers, so I found the cheap one.

I need you guys recommandation or tips.


This is cheap one.
SuperFeaturing, Compression Shorts items in Compression shirts store on eBay!

This is one of my underamours

Under Armour Mens HeatGear Compression Long Sleeve Tee (1201163) | eBay

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

What are the temperatures that you are expecting to golf in?

Just about any athletic synthetic with stretch capability will work as a baselayer. Most light baselayers aren’t really designed for their thermal retention properties, but for their moisture management ability during high-energy activities in colder weather such as alpine skiing or any activity that would cause one to sweat. Damp skin has an amazing potential for hypothermia. The baselayer is usual the first layer in a three part system. Baselayer, thermal layer, and shell. Typically this would be a thin synthetic layer close to the skin which would “wick” moisture off your skin and pass it on to the a heavier thermal layer such as a fleece or wool layer sweater or jacket. In extreme conditions, you would cover these layers with a breathable “shell” that would allow the moisture to be released. This is the state-of-the-art thinking on warmth in cold environments. Unless you plan on golfing in Nepal, you probably won’t have to go to this extreme.

The point I guess I’m trying to make is that the layer you are putting over the baselayer is the tricky part. This is something that I have started to think about since the weather has started turning nasty here and I still want to try and play as long as I can. (Geez, I didn't mean for this to sound as wonky as it turned out.)
REI Lightweight Polartec Power Dry Long-Sleeve Crew - Men's at REI.com


----------

